# RCBS Rebate



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/assets/pdfs/rcbs_09.pdf

I just picked up a new case trimmer and case prep center and noticed that RCBS had a rebate. Hope this helps someone else


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! I forwarded it to my son. He is just beginning to reload. He got a steal of a deal on a Redding turret press off eBay. He needs everything else.
Let us know how you like the prep center.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Let us know how you like the prep center.


So I started playing with the prep center last night and will gave my opinion thus far. However, I also want to buy a de-crimping attachment to give me an idea of how much I really like the tool.

I really liked having the flash hole cleaner attachment (included with the kit). It made it much easier to clean the flash hole out of small rifle primed cases. Cases using large rifle primers required me to twist the case with my fingers while the tool spun, otherwise the whole primer pocket wouldnt get cleaned. That wasnt a big deal to me and it took virtually no time at all to clean the primer pockets.

The chamfering tool was quick and handy but I have yet to seat a bullet to be sure that it keeps the bullet from being scratched. But upon visual inspection, it looks good.

The neck deburing tool (for the outside of the neck) honestly didnt impress me in the least bit. After trimming some brass down, I went to use the deburing tool and I could still feel a slight bur on the case. So I still used my hand tool for that. However, there are some adjustments that I will want to play with to see if this was operator error so I will report back on that.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

The neck deburring tools that it comes with have a pretty steep angle to them, I like to roll the case in my fingers and tip it side to side front to back- being real careful not to apply too much pressure. It takes a little practice, but you'll figure it out quick. The primer pocket uniformers work great the second time


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

and be super gentle with your hornet cases on this thing, it'll turn them into pretzels real quick!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Chet 8) I havent played with the Hornet cases yet. Once I get a chance to play with them I will keep that in mind. They are such a pain to load anyways... might as well add one more thing.

I usually have to do a rather deep chamfer to get flat based bullets to seat without crushing the side of the case. Boat tails work fine, but most bullets designed for the Hornet seem to be flat based in my observation.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Regarding the case trimmer I bought, I was somewhat frustrated with it as you really have to guess how much you are trimming off of the case each time. Seems that since I only own short action firearms, the cases are shorter than the adjustments on the trimmer can compensate for. So I have to pull the case out and check it a couple of times to make sure I havent trimmed too far.

All in all Im glad I bought one though. Just gonna take some trial and error to figure out


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

that dont sound right..... my trimmer has two main bodies, each of them can be mounted a few different ways to provide the best usage for a particular cartridge length.
I ended up buying three identical trimmers and have each one set up differently so I dont have to dink around..... one short, one medium, and one long......
I simply stick in a dummy round that is already trimmed, push it all together and tighten the set screws. then it's ready to rock!
what exact model did you buy?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought the RCBS Trim Pro 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104761080;cat104635080

Unless Im a complete nincompoop (which I have been known to be), it appears that I cant set the trimmer to stop at a certain point. I just have to take mental note of the pre trim length and estimate how much I am taking off each time til I get it within tolerance.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, Im an idiot  

If I wasnt such a prideful man, I would read the directions :shock: So there was one other locking screw that I didnt notice that kept me from making adjustments. Now that I understand what the heck I am doing, I may actually be more efficient!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

one locking screw locks an adjustment screw that will really let you dial it right in.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just a follow up on the case prep center and the case trimmer:

Case Prep Center: I am really starting to like this little contraption. I bought a crimp remover to put on the prep center and I have gone crazy with all of my 5.7x28, Lake City and PMC brass and removed all of their crimps rather quickly compared to doing it by hand, so thats a big plus in my eyes. The flash hole cleaner has been extremely fast (maybe 2 seconds is all that is needed to clean the crud out), and the deburring tools have made post trimming case prep amazingly quick.

Case Trimmer: Glad I bought one, but doing large lots of brass like I have been doing has been a bit cumbersome and having a power attachment would be nice as opposed to a manual trimmer. I would still suggest buying one though


----------

